# chromecast - n00b requires some quick advice about it



## GhorMaanas (Sep 9, 2015)

hello!

the youtube app on my tv (panasonic 50vt20) expired a few months back. was looking for an alternative to play youtube vids properly since then. will then chromecast device be good to stream the vids on it? if yes, then shall quickly buy it from snapdeal as a member has got a coupon for it which expires tomorrow. seeking some suggestions about it. 

thanks!

p.s. - is teewe 2 better?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2015)

*www.google.co.in/chrome/devices/chromecast/learn.html


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 9, 2015)

thanks! read a review too on teewe 2 vs chromecast. the former seems slightly better at playing local-content too. now in a dire dilemma!


----------



## powerhoney (Sep 9, 2015)

How does the YouTube app "expire"??


----------



## Vyom (Sep 9, 2015)

Lol.. It probably be a third party app.
Chromecast is a good device if your device supports casting to it and if your tv have HDMI.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> How does the YouTube app "expire"??



Google stopped support for TV's made before 2012. New API is the reason.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 10, 2015)

@powerhoney - the reason is what  @SaiyanGoku correctly mentioned.

i just read about MK808B Plus. looks promising! has an inbuilt YT-app too. and am told that chromecast has barely 10% of the functionality of the former. will have to read more on this.

- - - Updated - - -

just watched this review too (of the device's last version; latest one's 'Plus' itself i think):


----------

